
Why we should learn German - wslh
https://www.theguardian.com/education/2017/jul/02/why-we-should-learn-german-john-le-carre
======
amai
Germany is the 10th most weird language in the world:
[https://corplinguistics.wordpress.com/2013/06/21/the-
weirdes...](https://corplinguistics.wordpress.com/2013/06/21/the-weirdest-
languages/)

------
amai
Why you should not learn German:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Awful_German_Language](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Awful_German_Language)

